# Recommendations on switching from puppy to adult food, please!



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I know this topic comes up all the time, but I'm still scratching my head. Bronte just turned 6 months old and I'm planning to switch her off her puppy food. I want to start introducing her to her adult food and mix it in with her current food.

She's currently on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul as that's what her breeder had her on. I mix her three meals a day with two teaspoons of low fat cottage cheese and she loves it. As per my breeder's instructions, she'll got to twice a day meals at 1 and a half cups each instead of 1 cup three times a day). 

I'm pretty sure I want to switch her to Purina Pro Plan (after much deliberation and forum reading and discussions with people!). My question is should I put her on the sensitive stomach formula at this point? She still has some tummy troubles from time to time on the Chicken Soup and I also don't want to shock her system too much during the transition when I'm mixing the two foods. 

Any help appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First, I don't think she needs to be eating three meals anymore...  

The sensitive stomach kibble is pretty good (I think it smells and looks like cat food, but Jacks liked it the time we sampled). 

When transitioning use measuring cups (I have scoops that make for easy measuring). And the following is based on per meal, and you would use the old food to feed the balance.

Start with 1/3 cup new food for the first week, bump up to 1/2 cup the second week, and then 1 whole cup the third. <- That's based on feeding 2 cups a day. 

And you could go slower than that if your dog has a fussy stomach - taking two weeks between measurement bumps, etc.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! Nope, she's not going to be on 3 meals a day anymore. Just two (not counting her penchant for eating dirt, socks, grubby bits of paper, twigs etc.)!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

KellyH said:


> Thanks! Nope, she's not going to be on 3 meals a day anymore. Just two (not counting her penchant for eating dirt, socks, grubby bits of paper, twigs etc.)!


 oh the twigs!! and the paper! i walked in the house tonite with a paper bag and he grabbed it carried it to his spot and tore it apart:uhoh:


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

The Chicken Soup has so many proteins it's hard to tell which they are sensitive to also.
Choose whatever food you desire, just work it in slowly. A single protein food like Pro Plan is probably a good idea to start with. Also, I think it would be safe to say you could eliminate the cottage cheese at this point. One less hassle at feeding time. Sandie didn't like the switch from 3 to 2 meals either. She was used to that noon meal (I wasn't working at the time) so I slowly decreased the amount at that feeding til it was down to 1/4 cup, then just left it out. I think I did that for a couple weeks. Just a thought.


----------

